# Public Transportation Sea-Tac to King Street



## lthanlon (Feb 2, 2012)

Next Friday, I should have about two hours to get from Sea-Tac to King Street Station to catch the Empire Builder, which departs at 4:40 p.m. My options seem to be light rail, as well as a couple of bus routes. Does anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd say light rail is your bet, but be aware that the light rail stop is not at King Street Station!




And 2 hours is cutting it very close - especially with possible delays in like Chicago or Denver due to snow, delayed luggage returns, the light rail schedule, etc...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Feb 2, 2012)

If you actually do have about 2 hours, then that should be plenty of time to take the light rail. If your flight gets in late, and you're looking at an hour or less, then taxi may be your best bet.


----------



## lthanlon (Feb 2, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I'd say light rail is your bet, but be aware that the light rail stop is not at King Street Station!
> 
> 
> 
> And 2 hours is cutting it very close - especially with possible delays in like Chicago or Denver due to snow, delayed luggage returns, the light rail schedule, etc...


You're right about possible delays. The taxi might be a better choice in that case.


----------



## lthanlon (Feb 2, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> If you actually do have about 2 hours, then that should be plenty of time to take the light rail. If your flight gets in late, and you're looking at an hour or less, then taxi may be your best bet.


Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## D T Nelson (Feb 2, 2012)

Sound Transit's Link light rail advertises a 32 minute trip time from SeaTac to the International District station, which is where you would get off for King Street Station. Before 3:00, trains run every ten minutes, so if you hit it wrong, you could wait ten minutes for the train. Allow maybe 7 minutes to walk from the terminal to the Link station at Sea-Tac, and about 7 minutes to walk from the International District station to King Street Station, and your end-to-end time is 46 to 56 minutes, depending on the wait at SeaTac. The fare is $2.75.

Google says the walk at SeaTac is 12 minutes and the walk at King Street Station is 5 minutes. Using Google's walk times, plan on 49 to 59 minutes.

A taxi, with no traffic, would take 20 to 25 minutes. The flat rate from the airport to downtown is $32.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't forget to buy your ticket for the light rail. You can do it On-Line and have them mail it to you, but that a tap card for a extra 5.00 USD.

Two hours is darn tight. I would real like to see a bigger connection time.


----------



## SEA guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Don't forget to buy your ticket for the light rail. You can do it On-Line and have them mail it to you, but that a tap card for a extra 5.00 USD.
> 
> Two hours is darn tight. I would real like to see a bigger connection time.


The machines at the base of the escalators that take you up to the light rail platforms will issue you a ticket at face value. TAP cards are a huge waste of money for anyone who's not a full time resident of the Seattle area. Don't do it online.


----------



## lthanlon (Feb 2, 2012)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Two hours is darn tight. I would real like to see a bigger connection time.


Assuming a reasonably on-time arrival at Sea-Tac, I'll have closer to three if I decide not to check bags.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok that sounds so much better. I was thinking too much (again).

One hour on light rail, one hour to clear the airport, one hour to check out the new and improved train station.

Much better plan. Of course if everything goes bad Taxi to Spokane to catch the train there.


----------



## amamba (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if that $32 flat rate is to anywhere in Seattle? or is to just to certain downtown areas? Just curious for my own trip later this summer.


----------



## D T Nelson (Feb 3, 2012)

amamba said:


> Does anyone know if that $32 flat rate is to anywhere in Seattle? or is to just to certain downtown areas? Just curious for my own trip later this summer.


Apparently, I was mistaken in my previous post -- in researching to answer your question, I find that the flat rate only applies from downtown TO the airport, but does not apply to downtown from the airport. Oops. I'm not sure what a fare from SeaTac to downtown would be; $32-ish?. (I never take cabs to or from the airport.)

In any event, the area the flat rate applies to is "the downtown hotel district," which they define as being bounded by Dearborn Street on the south, Broad Street and Mercer Street on the north, Elliott Bay on the west, and Boren Street and I-5 on the east. Yellow Cab has a rudimentary map on its web site.

Yellow Cab has the SeaTac taxi franchise, so only they can pick up fares at SeaTac. Any cab company can take you _to_ SeaTac Airport, and will charge the $32 rate from downtown. (If I were a cabbie I would be loathe to do it, as I would be prohibited from picking up a return fare at the airport.)

Another option from SeaTac is a Shuttle Express shared van, similar to Super Shuttle in other cities. It appears they charge $32 between downtown and the airport in either direction. Shuttle Express also operates a $15 bus from SeaTac to several of the major downtown hotels. (Shuttle Express took over the Downtown Airporter bus franchise that Gray Line used to have.)


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Feb 3, 2012)

D T Nelson said:


> Shuttle Express also operates a $12.50 bus from SeaTac to several of the major downtown hotels. (Shuttle Express took over the Downtown Airporter bus franchise that Gray Line used to have.)


I've been using this Airporter service for a while now, both in the Gray Line and GO Shuttle Express eras, and would recommend it if you're staying in any of the hotels along its route. They've always had good timekeeping, friendly drivers, and cost about half of what you'll pay to cab it. If you're staying elsewhere, other options will probably pan out better.


----------



## printman2000 (Feb 3, 2012)

Of course, you always need to consider that taxis and buses can get into traffic jams. The light rail will not.


----------

